# New Music for Unaccompanied Flute



## MatthewWeaver (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi My name is Matthew Weaver and I am a young composer. 
I stumbled on this website while looking for a way to share my music with others, and to see what others are writing in my generation.

Im working on 24 preludes for unaccompanied flute. I have gotten recordings of two of them so far and posted one on youtube.
The Link:




Feedback is welcome, and greatly appreciated.

I look forward to hearing from someone.

Sincerely,
Matt


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Not bad. I liked it


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

MatthewWeaver said:


> Hi My name is Matthew Weaver and I am a young composer.
> I stumbled on this website while looking for a way to share my music with others, and to see what others are writing in my generation.
> 
> Im working on 24 preludes for unaccompanied flute. I have gotten recordings of two of them so far and posted one on youtube.
> ...


Very nice! I _love_ flute music. Keep going! Put out a CD!

---------------------------------->


----------



## Simonov (Nov 24, 2012)

Not bad. Very fresh sound and large space.


----------

